# Boats on the Bear River



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

With the weather warming up, I'm interested in taking a canoe from Cache Valley to the Great Salt Lake on the Bear River. 

Anybody know what the access in the area is? I figured if anybody would know, the waterfowlers would.


----------



## Redmoose (Jan 18, 2011)

You can launch in Trenton, your biggest obstacle would be dam for Cutler reservoir and you would have to stop at bear river refuge.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

PM me I can help you out..


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like a fun goal. If you decide to do it, I hope you will share some pictures of the highlights of your adventure. 
R


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's something I've been wanting to do also! It would take at least 2 or 3 days to do the whole thing. If you did it during spring runoff it would be a faster trip as long as you could still pass under the bridges. There is a spillway about 2 miles north of the state line that blocks the river, so you would have to put in below that. You will also have to paddle about 7 miles of flat water in the north end of Cutler marsh between where the river flows into the marsh and the dam. You would have to take out about a mile upstream of Cutler dam and take your canoe around the mountain to other side of the dam to keep going. Sounds really interesting, let us know how it goes!


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

It sounds like a lot of fun to me- that's why I'm looking into it right now. The river certainly has enough water, but the biggest issue I can think of is access. If anyone can point out the access points, it would help a lot. 

I'll be sure to post a trip report out there after I go.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Depending on how far north you want to start out, you could launch at the highway bridge on 13400 North near Cornish. Farther north than that would probably require permission to cross a farmer's land. There is also a WMA in Trenton that you could launch at.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> Farther north than that would probably require permission to cross a farmer's land.


It is my understanding that a recent Utah law allows you to drift across private land as long as you don't drop anchor or try to paddle upstream. A landowner may own the river bed, but they don't own the river.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Kevin D said:


> Pumpgunner said:
> 
> 
> > Farther north than that would probably require permission to cross a farmer's land.
> ...


That's true, you can definitely float over private land but I'm only talking about crossing private land to launch a canoe. Between Cornish and the state line there's not many places to access the river that aren't on private land that I know of.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Where are you planning on getting out? The last place I think would be Corinne?


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> Pumpgunner said:
> 
> 
> > Farther north than that would probably require permission to cross a farmer's land.
> ...


The bear river is not included in the stream access issues as the river bed is publicly owned. No one ownes the bed of the bear river in Box elder county. I imagine it's the same in cache county.

You can paddle/boat all the way out to the BRBR's dam. Where the auto loop is. Once there that would be the end of the line. Simply pull your boat out of the river at the parking lot right there. Boating on the refuge would land you a several hundred dollar citation.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd get out at Corinne. 

hotspot- Do you have references on the riverbed ownership? I'd certainly be interested in seeing it. Cache would be awesome too if they have the same legislation. That would really open things up!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

The Bear River was deemed navigable at Statehood, and thus the public owns the streambeds (Public Trust Doctrine) on this and the other rivers listed below:

R652-70-2400. Recreational Use of Navigable Rivers.
1. Navigable rivers include the Bear River, Jordan River, and portions of the Green and Colorado rivers. On the Green River the navigable portions presently recognized as being owned by the state are generally described as from Dinosaur National Monument to the mouth of Sand Wash, and from the mouth of Desolation Canyon at Swazey's Rapid, also known as Twelve Mile Rapid, to the north boundary of Canyonlands National Park. On the Colorado River the navigable portions presently recognized as being owned by the state are generally described as from the mouth of Castle Creek to the east boundary of Canyonlands National Park and from the mouth of Cataract Canyon to the Arizona state line. Except as specified, this Section applies to recreational navigation on these waters.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Daisy said:


> The Bear River was deemed navigable at Statehood, and thus the public owns the streambeds (Public Trust Doctrine) on this and the other rivers listed below:
> 
> R652-70-2400. Recreational Use of Navigable Rivers.
> 1. Navigable rivers include the Bear River, Jordan River, and portions of the Green and Colorado rivers. On the Green River the navigable portions presently recognized as being owned by the state are generally described as from Dinosaur National Monument to the mouth of Sand Wash, and from the mouth of Desolation Canyon at Swazey's Rapid, also known as Twelve Mile Rapid, to the north boundary of Canyonlands National Park. On the Colorado River the navigable portions presently recognized as being owned by the state are generally described as from the mouth of Castle Creek to the east boundary of Canyonlands National Park and from the mouth of Cataract Canyon to the Arizona state line. Except as specified, this Section applies to recreational navigation on these waters.


Uintahiker,
I knew it would get posted up. Your good to paddle/boat the entire river in the state of Utah. From the boarder to the BRBR. Why stop in Corinne? You will miss seeing all the waterfowl birds as you work your way out west! When you do this take your camera and post of some pics for us to see. 8)

Interesting fact about the BR. It is the largest river in the US that doesn't empty into the ocean.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Now we're talking! On Soapbox: "This Changes EVERYTHING!" Off Soapbox. 

Now I've just gotta get me a canoe. Anybody got a canoe they want to sell for $200? I've been patroling the KSL classifieds for a month and always seem to be a tad late.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Where do you live? The USU surplus sale in Logan had a few used Old Towns for about $250 last time I checked.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hotspot, you mention the BR as the largest river that does not empty into the ocean. It is the longest navigable river that has its beginning and end so close to one another as well.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

If the canals are open you could potentially float to within a couple hundred yard walk to the river. The south canal I know has atleast one tunnel before the first bridge. I have not idea about clearance.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Scratch that. Just remembered that's all off limits and should be marked with buoys. Private property north and railroad tracks and tunnel south which is also no trespass. Unless you can get permission I'd look at pulling out in Cache Junction and going through Beaver Dam to the bridge below the dam or long divide to Cutler Dam road than NE past the scout camp to the same bridge. Hamptons Ford might also be worth considering.


----------

